# Hunting GPS Maps for Idaho



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone have the GPS maps for Idaho (http://www.blackovis.com/brands/hunting-gps-maps) that you would be willing to let me "rent" from you for a week the end of October?

I can't bring myself to buy it just for a week hunt. I'd be happy to pay you what you think it's worth to borrow. It will come back in one piece or I'll buy you a new one. Thanks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you have an Iphone or Ipad? If so, http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2536778#Post2536778
I doubt most people will lend theirs out. I know I wont let someone take my one from Kirschs Outdoors. The Iphone one is a yearly fee though.
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2536778#Post2536778


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info Reb. I'm not nearly hip enough to own an Iphone. I know a few folks on here. Figured I'd take a shot in the dark and see if anyone trusted me enough...:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might offer to whoever might have one a deposit of $120.00 for a new one to cover postage and handling if you should cause problems with it if they lend or rent one to you. 

If I had one I would do it if I wasn't using it.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

try http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/, I've got private land and topo maps for Utah and Wyoming from there. You'll need to get trackmaker to upload them to your GPS.


----------

